# Hey, I need a hitching buddy out of south FL going to NOLA



## annie (Jan 25, 2012)

Yo, I'm going to be in Fort Lauderdale for a week taking a sailing course, then I want to head towards New Orleans. The buses and trains going out there are ridiculous and I'd rather just hitch it. Once I'm actually down in Florida I'm just going to go out looking for travelers and meet them face to face, but I thought I would try this in case that doesn't work out. 

I'll be down there on the 30th, trying to leave on the 4th. Would really rather not hitch alone. Let me know if you're going my way. I'm friendly and I'll paint your toenails and play you songs and stuff.

Sincerely,
Annie


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Jan 25, 2012)

You should try to head up to Ocala before Nola. You'll probably meet a lot of traveling kids up there. My firiend and I will be going to s.florida, but probably not until waaay after the 4th. We won't be headed to NoLa, atleast probably not, but we'd be able to give you a ride out of s.florida if you're still there.

Is this the Annie who gave me a ride from NOLA to Georgia a few weeks ago?


----------



## annie (Jan 25, 2012)

Is this my earring making, chi-chi toting friend? If so, then yes. Yo I just got offered an opportunity to sail on a pirate ship out of Seattle down to Mexico, but I have to be there in a couple weeks. I was hoping to catch a ride out of NOLA but I may go back up to South Carolina and head out from there. Just gonna see how things go in Florida. Maybe I'll end up in Ocala, who knows? It's a good tip, though, thanks!


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Jan 27, 2012)

Yea! thats crazy! Sounds like you're going on an adventure! Hopefully I'll run into you along the way somehow =)


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 2, 2012)

I'll be in NOLA then. perhaps we will cross paths.


----------



## Nurdbrowski (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm leaving south florida this Friday I might hitch or catch a ride up there..I plan on going to ocala I wanted to go feb tenth but I won't get paid until Monday.so I guess ill be heading out then.I have a two man tent and a decent bag....


----------



## ipoPua (May 23, 2012)

is ocala always a traveller spot or were you just saying that cos of rainbow? i'm in tampa bay trying to get t NO, tried finding a megabus but no luck yet


----------

